# Reapplying to Care Ambulance soon



## TK 141 (Feb 25, 2014)

So my 6 months are up after March.

I've began reading my book again to study for the written test, and I'm gonna do LACOFD ride-along's to get 911 experience. 

But for anyone that has gotten hired recently, or could remember, do you remember what the questions were like on the written test?
I know it's basic NR questions, but if there was anything you found hard please post it so I can read up on that.

How was skills testing? If you messed up on the skill test, did they let you basically take one step back, fix it, then continue?


What were the exact questions that was asked in the interview?


What would you advice be to someone that would be getting interviewed at Care?

I've searched for a thread regarding this already and I didn't find anything that satisfied my questions. 


I really want to be prepared for this.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 25, 2014)

TK 141 said:


> So my 6 months are up after March.





> How often can I apply for an EMT position at Care?
> Due to the large number of applications that we receive, candidates must wait one year after their original application date to reapply.
> http://careambulance.net/FAQ/FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS.htm



Just FYI, officially Care makes you wait 12 months, not 6 to reapply. I was in the same boat, tried reapplying after 6 months, not even 24 hours later I got the "Thanks, but no thanks" email. I went to their EMT open house they do every month, asked about it, and was told directly that it was because their computer system that recieves the applications simply wont accept one less than the 12 months, and will kick it back automatically.

I have heard of some people who've gotten around that and been hired after reapplying like 4 months later, but IDK if they like knew somebody or what, so your mileage may vary. Either way, best of luck, I know for me, if I don't get this AO job, I'll be reapplying at Care the moment my 12 months is up lol


----------



## TK 141 (Feb 25, 2014)

Well that's dumb. Lol

Why would they send the first e-mail saying to reapply after 6 months, but make you wait a year.


----------



## Uclabruin103 (Feb 26, 2014)

When I left to go to school they said you can always reapply.  Now if you reapply within twelve months, then you get to keep your seniority.  Call up Mitch and talk to him directly.


----------



## TK 141 (Feb 26, 2014)

Well I've never worked for Care before, I'm reapplying because I was late for my interview (long story I rather not get into), and the 6 months are up soon.


----------



## ms93 (Feb 27, 2014)

Does care ambulance require their emts to have previous emt work experience? How hard is it to get the job? It seems like a very busy and appealing area to work.



TK 141 said:


> So my 6 months are up after March.
> 
> I've began reading my book again to study for the written test, and I'm gonna do LACOFD ride-along's to get 911 experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mufasa556 (Feb 27, 2014)

ms93 said:


> Does care ambulance require their emts to have previous emt work experience? How hard is it to get the job? It seems like a very busy and appealing area to work.



They will hire EMTs just out of school, but they are a little more difficult to hire with than other companies. I've known many people who fail their personality test.


----------



## TK 141 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mufasa556 said:


> I've known many people who fail their personality test.



When it comes to that test, the questions they ask about rule enforcement and breaking rules, you need to answer the option "very strong," and I forget what the other one is, but it basically says you disagree with breaking the rule.


----------



## djarmpit (Feb 27, 2014)

Customer Service. They care more about customer service than if you can hold c-spine for three people at once


----------



## emtv (Mar 6, 2014)

I just received a conditional offer from Care but did not pass one of the lifting assessments in the pre-employment physical afterwards. Does anyone know if I still have to wait a year to apply again?


----------



## TK 141 (Mar 10, 2014)

@emtv


Do you remember what stuff was in the written test?


----------



## emtv (Mar 10, 2014)

Not in particular, but it was really easy you shouldn't worry about it too much


----------



## bondurantjessica (Mar 10, 2014)

*First choice ambulance*

Does anyone know about the company First Choice ambulance?


----------



## ITBITB13 (Mar 11, 2014)

TK 141 said:


> @emtv
> 
> 
> Do you remember what stuff was in the written test?



If you don't pass Care's written test, then there's something wrong with you.lol

My EMT school final was harder..


----------



## TK 141 (Mar 11, 2014)

Lol

It's just I don't wanna fail is all!


----------

